# /bin/sh



## Hossein (Mar 15, 2015)

After booting automatically (boot multi user):

```
/bin/sh on /etc/rc terminated abnormally, going to single user mode
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
```
What should I do now?


----------



## chrbr (Mar 15, 2015)

Hossein said:


> /bin/sh on /etc/rc terminated abnormally, going to single user mode
> Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:


Is this really the complete error message? When you press the RETURN key you should be in single user mode using the shell /bin/sh. If this does not work use /rescue/sh instead. I have not had to use any of the files in /rescue. This is just what I would do in your situation. Then please check the files in /var/log for details about the error. Doing a file system check and verifying the health of the disks can be the next steps. This will not solve the problem itself but in my opinion it should lead to a path to collect more information.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 15, 2015)

No messages before that one?  Usually there is something that gives a clue.  Frequently it is because the system lost power and the filesystem needs to be checked with fsck(8).


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Mar 16, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> Frequently it is because the system lost power and the filesystem needs to be checked with fsck(8).


Indeed, we get frequent power failures here and one machine used to show the above error all the time. I got used to just hitting enter and then typing `fsck -y`.


----------

